# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Glista ludzka u dzieci - leczenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Piszę na forum, ponieważ chciałabym dowiedzieć sie czy z glisty ludzkiej można całkowicie się wyleczyć?
Czy ktoś z Was jest w stanie mi powiedzieć ile średnio trwa leczenie?
Jak wygląda takie leczenie?
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## susu

> Witam,
> 
> Piszę na forum, ponieważ chciałabym dowiedzieć sie czy z glisty ludzkiej można całkowicie się wyleczyć?
> .


*
Tak, można całkowicie się wyleczyć*. Ile trwa leczenie to dokładnie nie wiem. 
Najpierw powinnaś iść do lekarza- on stwierdzi czy to na pewno jest ten pasożyt- czy może coś innego.
Potem powinien coś zapisać. 
Po kuracji przeciwpasożytowej należy pamiętac o* higienie* [!], *myciu rąk* przed jedzeniem- szczególnie.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------

